# Frecuencia de resonancia del agua



## jajuey (May 26, 2012)

saludos,

despues de hacer un amplificador de audio y un circuito pasa bajos, le conecte una señal de radio y funciona perfectamente, luego le conecte un 555 astable con una frecuencia variable desde 1 hasta 200Hz, el sonido que me da, es un sonido bajo lo hize con la intencion de encontrar la frecuencia de resonancia del agua, o el momento en que se puede hacer vibrar el agua con sonido, al menos que se mueva pero no lo logre, alguien me puede hechar una mano?
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Neodymio (May 26, 2012)

Por lo que se el agua siempre vibra, al cambiarle la frecuencia las olitas cambian de tamaño


----------



## jajuey (May 27, 2012)

gracias, pero nisiquiera logro hacer olitas, no se que estoy haciendo mal, agradezco cualquier ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2012)

de 1 Mhz. a 3 Mhz. usan los nebulizadores para formar la niebla ,yo diría que pruebes desde 1mhz para abajo,si querés la hola (yo diría 50hz a 400 hz)
por aquí ay un esquema http://www.servisystem.com.ar/nebulizadores.html


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2012)

una cosa es lo que sea que haga un nebulizador y otra cosa es hacer olas, estas son de baja frecuencia, muy baja , si ves la cadencia de las mismas, es que es muy baja.

salvo que este entendiendo mal yo, pero lo que quieres es hacer vibracion mecanica ??? o que ?? 
si va s a quereer visualizar olas.

tambien esta al cosa de que potencia usas y sobre que cantidad de agua.esta es un fluido , y si la masa de agua es mucha pues atenuara las ondas y no lograras nada....
por que no explicas mejor y pones mas info de que queres hacer ??


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2012)

bueno cuando se rompe el nebulizador,hace olitas


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2012)

seria intereante saber como funciona, el nebulizador.

luego : hace olas en una masa de agua pequeña.
y anda a saber si trabaja con una señal de Alta frec . con portadora .


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2012)

y hay en el enlace que puse explica bien como funciona


----------



## chclau (May 27, 2012)

No entiendo que tiene que ver todo esto con resonancia, olas puede hacer cualquiera en un vaso con el dedo, pero eso no es resonancia. Aparte, que es "resonancia del agua"? Acaso cuando hacemos sonar la cuerda de una guitarra encontramos la "resonancia del plastico" de que esta hecha la cuerda? No, la resonancia de la cuerda no depende del plastico sino de la longituda de la cuerda que permite que determinados tonos mantengan una resonancia (audible), aunque sea amortiguada.


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2012)

Sugiero inclinar el parlante a 45º y ponerlo cerca del nivel de agua 
(envuelto en nylon para que no se moje). 
Probá con longitudes de onda que sean de entre 1 cm y 4 cm mas o menos. 
Si son más grandes o más chicas no las vas a ver fácilmente. 
La frecuencia del sonido la calculas con esta fórmula:

f (Hz) = 33000 / longitud de onda (cm)

Cuanto más lejos el parlante del agua, habrá que darle más potencia.


----------



## Neodymio (May 27, 2012)

Algo así?




o con maicena


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> No entiendo que tiene que ver todo esto con resonancia, olas puede hacer cualquiera en un vaso con el dedo, pero eso no es resonancia. Aparte, que es "resonancia del agua"? Acaso cuando hacemos sonar la cuerda de una guitarra encontramos la "resonancia del plastico" de que esta hecha la cuerda? No, la resonancia de la cuerda no depende del plastico sino de la longituda de la cuerda que permite que determinados tonos mantengan una resonancia (audible), aunque sea amortiguada.



Por analogía con la masa por unidad de longitud en una cuerda, tal vez para una profundidad 
dada exista una frecuencia a la que la masa de agua absorbe energía más eficientemente 
(resuena). Y tal vez cambie la frecuencia inversamente con la profundidad. 
En ese caso, para un recipiente muy profundo la frecuencia sería muy _baja_ e inaudible.

Editado "_baja_"


----------



## chclau (May 27, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Por analogía con la masa por unidad de longitud en una cuerda, tal vez para una profundidad
> dada exista una frecuencia a la que la masa de agua absorbe energía más eficientemente
> (resuena). Y tal vez cambie la frecuencia inversamente con la profundidad.
> En ese caso, para un recipiente muy profundo la frecuencia sería muy alta e inaudible.



Pero entonces no es resonancia del agua, sino del recipiente. Lo mas importante es el recipiente, despues, que le pongas agua, soda, alcohol o aceite, no cambia demasiado.

Por otra parte, para un recipiente muy profundo, la frecuencia seria, creo, muy baja.


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Pero entonces no es resonancia del agua, sino del recipiente. Lo mas importante es el recipiente, despues, que le pongas agua, soda, alcohol o aceite, no cambia demasiado ...



La cantidad de masa para un volumen fijo cambia según la densidad del fluido, por lo tanto 
depende de si es agua o no. 
De todos modos el título creo que era ilustrativo, la idea que se expresa luego es más 
amplia.



chclau dijo:


> ...
> Por otra parte, para un recipiente muy profundo, la frecuencia seria, creo, *muy baja*.


Tenés razón, me confundí y ya lo corregí. De todos modos habría que probar !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2012)

http://fraann.wordpress.com/2007/08/09/8-experimentos-con-fluidos-no-newtonianos/


----------



## Neodymio (May 27, 2012)

La frecuencia de resonancia depende del material y de las dimensiones. Otra cosa es hacer vibrar el agua y que se vean las ondas o lo de los nebulizadores.
Como bien dijo asherar 





> exista una frecuencia a la que la masa de agua absorbe energía más eficientemente


 en ese punto la masa se "sacude" con la frecuencia que se entrega.
Es como saltar en un puente colgante, si saltás rápido o lento no pasa nada pero si lo hacés a la frecuencia determinada el puente te acompaña y se mueve cada vez más


----------



## Eduardo (May 27, 2012)

jajuey dijo:


> ... lo hize con la intencion de encontrar la frecuencia de resonancia del agua, o el momento en que se puede hacer vibrar el agua con sonido, al menos que se mueva pero no lo logre,



  Me parece que lo que querés hacer es visualizar los modos de vibración de un recipiente con agua. Que no tiene nada que ver con la resonancia del agua.






El recipiente debe estar* pegado *al cono.

Están los que llenan el cono con agua:


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2012)

Tal vez se confundió con la frecuencia de resonancia de la *molécula* de agua. 
Pero ahí andaríamos en los GHz.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 27, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Por analogía con la masa por unidad de longitud en una cuerda, tal vez para una profundidad
> dada exista una frecuencia a la que la masa de agua absorbe energía más eficientemente
> (resuena). Y tal vez cambie la frecuencia inversamente con la profundidad.
> En ese caso, para un recipiente muy profundo la frecuencia sería muy _baja_ e inaudible.
> ...



Exacto Amigo! cualquier elemento mecanico tendra una resonancia dependiendo de su longitud, volumen y densidad, ademas de otros factores. Segun lo que intenta realizar el amigo, es recomendable empezar por fcias. muy bajas menor a 1Hz. aumentando su fcia. y/o potencia hasta encontrar el punto de sintonia para resonar.


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2012)

Yo *empezaría* por frecuencias del orden de 33k Hz, para obtener longitudes de onda en aire de 1 cm, y mover al menos la capa superficial. 
*Pero hay que probar en todo los valores posibles !
* 
Saludos


----------



## jajuey (May 28, 2012)

muy bien les agradezco a todos por su ayuda, creo que debo explicarme mejor.
lo que necesito es hacer vibrar el agua con sonido, no quiero hacer mover el agua con el dedo o con el parlante, porque el parlante se mueve con el paso del sonido y por consiguiente movería el agua, si hago vibrar el agua con sonido, "sin tocarla" ella debe producir olas por pequeñas que sean y si la potencia de sonido se incrementa debe llegar hasta calentarla, bueno al menos eso creo, si no es así, por favor explíquenme, por ahora tomaré el consejo de asherar y trataré de acercar el parlante al agua e inclinarlo 45 grados probando diferentes frecuencias y potencia de salida, de nuevo muchas gracias y cualquier aporte me vendría muy bien

saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 28, 2012)

Amigo para lograr un buen rendimiento, tienes que troquelar un recipiente preferiblemente de acrilico, con diametro igual al cono del altavoz, deberas adosarlo en su fondo, el mismo tiene que ser de material polipropil. o similar pues estara en contacto directo con el agua.


----------



## Neodymio (May 28, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo para lograr un buen rendimiento, tienes que troquelar un recipiente preferiblemente de acrilico, con diametro igual al cono del altavoz, deberas adosarlo en su fondo, el mismo tiene que ser de material polipropil. o similar pues estara en contacto directo con el agua.



¿? qué fundamento tiene esto? Porque creo yo que antes de hacer algo hay que pensarlo


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 28, 2012)

Primero, para formar olitas yo tambien creo que deben ser frecuencias muy bajas, ultrabajas...estamos hablando menores de 5Hz

Y en segundo lugar...quisiera saber qué finalidad tiene todo esto...

Además resonancia es una palabra utilizada para describir un fenómeno fisico que no creo esté cumpliendo ninguna función en una ola...

La resonancia de algo se busca saber para precisamente (por ejemplo un edificio) para que los factores climáticos y otros no hagan que ciertas partes vibren tan fuertemente que lo destruyan...
Lo mismo por ejemplo en un árbol de levas de un motor...y tantísimas otras aplicaciones...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 28, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> ¿? qué fundamento tiene esto? Porque creo yo que antes de hacer algo hay que pensarlo



Fundamento?, utilidad?, y/o aplicacion o lo que fuere, ntro. amigo necesita armar algo como el video que expuso.


----------



## jajuey (May 29, 2012)

bien, 
de nuevo muchas gracias, ya empece a probar con frecuencias muy bajas fui desde 1Hz hasta 45Hz, pero cometi un grave error, me concentre en mirar el agua, a medida que subia la frecuencia en el generador de señales, olvide que a medida que se incrementa la frecuencia se eleva el voltaje de salida, y llegue hasta 45Hz por que alli se quemo el parlante que solo era de 15W, debo comprar otro esta semana y volver a empezar, pero lo que alcance a observar es que si coloco el recipiente en el cono, vibra el agua porque el parlante tambien vibra, esto seria lo mismo que hacerla mover golpeandola con el dedo.
La utilidad aunque suene descabellado, deseo reducir la resistencia del agua, o mas bien debilitarla ¿con que fin? ya les comentare a medida que avance, otra vez cualquier ayuda me es muy util, y de hecho han sido de mucha ayuda, muchas gracias nuevamente

saludos


----------



## Neodymio (May 29, 2012)

> La utilidad aunque suene descabellado, deseo reducir la resistencia del agua, o mas bien debilitarla ¿con que fin? ya les comentare a medida que avance, otra vez cualquier ayuda me es muy util, y de hecho han sido de mucha ayuda, muchas gracias nuevamente
> 
> saludos


La resistencia del agua? en qué sentido? Viscosidad?
Podés probar con alcohol etílico o quitaesmaltes, es menos viscoso y menos denso


----------



## capitanp (May 29, 2012)

2.45 GigaHerz               .


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> 2.45 GigaHerz               .



a esa frecuencia el agua se va a calentar


----------



## matijuarez (May 29, 2012)

> 2.45 GigaHerz .
> a esa frecuencia el agua se va a calentar



Creo que nos estamos confundiendo,por un lado hablan sobre oscilaciones de presion en el aire(sonido) y ustedes estan hablando sobre escilaciones electromagneticas(a esa frecuencia funciona el microondas creo).
Aun no entendi que es lo que se pretende hacer con este aparato a fabricar

Si estoy equivocado haganmelo saber  saludos..


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2012)

matijuarez dijo:


> Creo que nos estamos confundiendo,por un lado hablan sobre oscilaciones de presion en el aire(sonido) y ustedes estan hablando sobre escilaciones electromagneticas(a esa frecuencia funciona el microondas creo).
> Aun no entendi que es lo que se pretende hacer con este aparato a fabricar
> 
> Si estoy equivocado haganmelo saber  saludos..



esa es la frecuencia de un horno a microondas 2.45ghz por eso recalque que se calentaba el agua a esa frecuencia,


----------



## chclau (May 29, 2012)

Yo ya me imagine cuando vi el titulo que se trataba de otro de esos delirios de obtener energia gratis. En fin...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2012)

valla uno a saber para que las olitas ¡¡¡¡


----------



## asherar (May 30, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Primero, para formar olitas yo tambien creo que  deben ser frecuencias muy bajas, ultrabajas...estamos hablando menores  de 5Hz



Veo que a vos también te gusta trabajar a 5Hz !!! 

...
Hablando en serio:
Calentar agua por agitación es bastante ineficiente. 
Hay un experimento clásico de Joule, para definir el equivalente mecánico del calor. 
Fíjense al final de esta página http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/fisica/estadistica/otros/joule/joule.htm 

Si la agitación la producen olas generadas por sonido no creo que mejore mucho la eficiencia. 
Además, el sonido no transporta demasiada energía. 
No es para desanimar, pero luego de algunas horas aturdiendo a todos los habitantes de la casa, 
probablemente se logre apenas un aumento de temperatura de un grado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 30, 2012)

jajaja buen chiste 

La frecuencia de resonancia de las moléculas del agua es altísima y es esa que dijeron y es la que produce un magnetrón y por ende así se calientan los alimentos dentro de un horno de microondas (la radiación hace vibrar las moléculas de agua de los alimentos, al moverse friccionan y generan calor y eso calienta todo lo demás)...por eso el vidrio y la cerámica, por ejemplo, no se calientan ni un poquito en el microondas


----------



## asherar (May 30, 2012)

Es que, lo de trabajar "5 Hz" me parece bien. 
Habla de que sos muy responsable: o una cosa o la otra.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cálculo a modo de ejemplo: *

Energía cinética aproximada para una masa de agua de 1 gr, oscilando con amplitud de 1 cm, 
a 1 kHz (frecuencia audible). 

M = 0.001 kg
F = 1000 Hz
A = 0.01 m

E ~ 1/2 M (A.F)^2 

E = 0.5 0.001 (0.01 1000)(0.01 1000)
= 0.5 0.001 (10)(10)

E = 0.05 Joule

Como: 1 cal = 4.186 Joule (equivalente mecánico del calor)

*Si toda esa energía se convierte en calor* (con eficiencia=1), se obtienen: 

Q = E / 4.186 cal 
= (0.05 / 4.186) cal 
= 0.012 cal

El calor específico del agua (con error del 1%) es:

C = 1 cal/gr/K 

Con el calor Q, la masa M de agua se calienta: 

Tfinal - Tinicial = Q/(C M) 
= 0.012 ºC

Si agregamos el factor β, para considerar la eficiencia de la conversión E => Q, 
la fórmula completa sería: 

Tfinal = Tinicial + 0.012  β A^2 F^2

con A expresada en cm y F en kHz.

Si β=1 da el resultado de más arriba.

Notese que Tfinal:
1.- si toda la masa se mueve a la misma velocidad  no depende de la masa => da mejor para masas pequeñas
2.-  es proporcional al cuadrado de la amplitud => es proporcional a la intensidad
3.-  es proporcional al cuadrado de la frecuencia => es muy sensible a la frecuencia

*
Inconvenientes para aplicar este cálculo: *
1.- que las variables iniciales no se puedan regular en forma completamente independiente unas de otras.
2.- que la eficiencia puede ser bastante menor que 1 debido a pérdidas por otras vías dependiendo del dispositivo y de las dimensiones de los objetos empleados.
3.- que para masas extensas algunas porciones se muevan a diferente velocidad que otras.


*Reflexion final: *

La transferencia de energía macroscópica (movimiento de la masa) a energía microscópica (térmica) es la que se debe optimizar. 
Este mecanismo depende de la viscosidad y el agua no es muy viscosa. 
Mucho más viscoso es el alcohol. 
Como digo siempre: habrá que probar.


----------

